# replacing bandsaw tires



## sbwertz (Jul 1, 2013)

Just replaced the tires on our 1946 Delta bandsaw. First, this is NOT a job to do by yourself. Both my husband and I have arthritic hands, so neither of us have much hand strength. The wheels were dismounted from the saw because we had to scrape the old tires off with a chisel (original tires? maybe.)

We soaked the tires in very hot water, then used a dowel to try to run the tire up onto the wheel. I was holding the wheel flat on the workbench while my husband tried to stretch it onto the wheel. The back part of the tire kept slipping up and off the wheel, and I was not strong enough to hold it in place. Then I thought of using a tongue depressor to slide between the tire and the wheel and give me more leverage to hold it on. Worked like a charm. Jack was able to use the dowel to pull and stretch the tire on to the wheel and I was able to keep the part already on the wheel from coming off 

Thought the tip might help someone else.



Sharon - I moved it for you - Scott


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 1, 2013)

Sharon, if you or Jack have any other problems with your machine or anything else, just give me a shout, I love monkeying with bandsaws and other woodworking stuff!


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks, Barry. Most of the time we do ok, and we have a young neighbor we can call on for heavy lifting and such. It's hell getting old, but it beats the alternative. I have to admit, that for a while there, I just didn't think we were going to be able to get those tires on!

Sharon


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2013)

Neat tip. I've also used clamps to hold the tire on in places while I wrestled it the rest of the way on in others... It's not an easy job.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2013)

Put the wheel in the freezer and put the tire in very hot water-shrinks the wheel and expands the tire...............


----------



## drycreek (Jul 3, 2013)

Can't remember which mag I was reading but I'll try to find it. To explain they showed a jig made out of plywood with a series of holes drilled in circles and dowels to fit those holes. as you continued to insert the dowels into progresive larger circles it would stretch the tire then set the wheel down and remove the dowels in a staggered pattern. Have not tried this but it looked like a neat idea.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 4, 2013)

Follow up it was the September 2013 issue 220 Wood mag page 10 shop tips No-wrestle tire changer. Also instead of dowels they used steel pins.


----------

